# Minimum paint thickness for polishing?



## webtechy (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi there,

I have recently purchased a paint thickness gauge, however, what is the minimum thickness people go to, e.g. 80um? Any help much appreciated. Once you go to below 80um do people get a re-spray (perhaps just a clear coat)?

Regards,

Ben


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't like polishing less than 95-100 to be honest. I usuly go for 100 but I take a rough average and see what's where . 

The problem is different manufacturers use different paints and thickness. You just don't know how much is primer, paint or clear coat. It takes a long time to cut through clear coat. You'd be surprised. But it wouldn't be sensible for me to say go ahead. Every situation/ paint type is different.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

As a rough ( very rough ) guide take the reading and divide by three gives you a ballpark figure for your clear. Under about 35 and go very careful


----------



## rb1985 (May 12, 2014)

Sorry to hijack the thread but...

I've got a 2012 Audi A1 and a friend has a paint gauge that read <50 average across the whole car.

Is this normal? The paint gauge wouldn't calibrate perfectly and his own car had consistent readings above 500um on most original panels, but I can't believe that standard paint on an Audi is that thin?

The car isn't accident damaged and as far as I know hasn't had any excessive machine polishing due to the amount of swirls in the clear coat.

Anyone local to the south coast with a nicely calibrated gauge?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Less than 50 doesn't seem to be normal. Nowadays manufacturers are thinning the layers but least I have heard from factory is about 70-80.


----------



## webtechy (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah, was wondering how you find out the stock paint thickness (Audi Q7 here). I guess I could pay a trip to the Audi dealer to see what the new cars are ;-)


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Take a reading on a panel with no clear coat, ie under the bonnet, then compare it to a clear coated panel, that will give you a guide to the thickness of clearcoat. For a gauge to show <50 total thickness over the whole car, the gauge is definitely out of calibration


----------

